# Fish recipes redeaux



## marmalady (Jan 6, 2006)

We had a discussion on this a while ago (couldn't find it), but in light of a couple of new posts, I thought it a good idea to readdress the issue.

When you're cooking a new type of fish you're not familiar with, rather than asking for (or looking for) a specific recipe for a specific fish, look instead for the 'type' of fish it is - ie, mild/flaky, firm-fleshed, strong flavored, etc.  Most recipes and cooking methods are all absolutely interchangeable as long as you stick to a type of fish.  For example, I wouldn't grill a delicate flounder fillet as I would a tuna or swordfish filet, but recipes for trout or sole would work just as well with flounder.  

About the only fish I can think of that can go anywhere is salmon - works just as well grilled, poached, sauteed, roasted, etc.

So - think about 'types' or 'groups' of fish, rather  than a specific 'breed' - is it flaky, or firm? Is it mild or strong?  

Of course, there are traditional ways of preparing each kind of fish - like 'trout amandine'; but think about broadening your scope - you could certainly do 'flounder amandine'.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2006)

i gotta disagree a little about grilling fish marm. almost any fish can and should be grilled, usually whole. for the more delicate ones, you need a fish grilling basket to keep it from falling apart. that is my favorite way, besides raw, of eating fish.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 6, 2006)

I've never used a basket for grilling fish, whole or filets. 

I just follow the same approach that Steven Raichlen preaches..

Keep it hot, keep it oiled, and keep it CLEAN!!  

This would explain why grilling fish up north on the in-laws well-neglected gas grill never worked for them! I cleaned it up, rebuilt the guts and replaced the grates, worked great! Of course, I've since found out that it was left outside next to the firewood all winter again.   Wonder if I can burn the mice nests out of it this spring?

And if it falls between the grates - get a bigger fish!  

John


----------



## marmalady (Jan 6, 2006)

Bucky, I'm sure you're right - any fish can be grilled - I've just never tried a delicate fish like a flounder fillet - I'd maybe do a whole flounder, tho, that still had some skin to keep it together! 

Edited to add, my point was that folks shouldn't get into the 'how do I cook - flounder, or basa, or trout, or whatever - but to look generally at the type of fish first, and then they can swap out specific recipes with whatever type of fish they have.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2006)

yup, point well made. i just wanted to make the distinction for grilling. it is a method suited for just about all fish, meat, and poultry.

but you're right about learning basic types rather than narrowing your abilities by looking for specific recipes.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> And if it falls between the grates - get a bigger fish!
> 
> John


 
or skewer them!!! (haven't we learned anything from the iron chefs?)
a really fantastic way of eating fresh sardines and other small fish is to skewer them, rub with salt and evoo, stuff cavity with lemon, and parsley, and grill em up!


----------

